
Web APIs Can Be a Pain - joeyespo
http://www.infoq.com/news/2011/11/APIPain
======
JoeAltmaier
Its a database-query issue, always has been. HTTP is a terrible database query
pipe. Too granular an API results in scores of HTTP requests, adding latency
and bothering the app writer with details.

Now EBay is proposing stored-procedures - surprise!

~~~
joeyespo
What's interesting to me about your comment is that databases seem to be the
pain of programming in general. Trying to shoehorn OOP into data schemas and
vice versa, whether manually or via ORM, is in many cases rather unpleasant.

